# :: ECS Tuning :: C5 A6 2.8L Complete Valve Cover Gasket Kit



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Keeping the oil inside your engine is paramount to engine health and longevity. If there is a leak that you're not aware of, your oil can dip to dangerous levels.

The valve cover, chain tensioner, and camshaft seals are a common place for leaks. Years of extreme temperatures degrade the gaskets and cause failure. Replace yours to keep your engine leak free.


*Stop the inevitable*
*
Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits:
Audi C5 A6 2.8L (1998-2001)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

